# How to install downgrade port? or Node.js 4 on an Old FreeBSD



## benpptung (Nov 17, 2017)

I want to install a reliable ImageMagick, and I have 2 options

1. I have an old AMI FreeBSD 9.2 with ImageMagick 6.8.9 installed( in EC2 ). It is with Node.js 0.10, but now Node.js is 4.8.6, so I start `portsnap fetch update`. 

However,
`portmaster -L` 
I got

```
```
===>>> Root ports (No dependencies, not depended on)
===>>> ap22-mod_fastcgi-2.4.7
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 1045: Unknown directive
Unknown modifier 't'

Variable .CURDIR is recursive.

===>>> Is /usr/ports/www/mod_fastcgi/Makefile missing?
===>>> Aborting update
```
```
2. Install a new FreeBSD 11.0 or FreeBSD 11.1, and ImagickMagick 7.0.9 or ImageMagick 6.9.9 installed, and Node.js 4.8.6 installed ( On EC2 too ).


However, I've found the new installed ImageMagick is buggy. At least, for some needed graphic manipulations of psd, png, jpg, it is buggy. The old box FreeBSD 9.2 is more reliable than it.

But I have no way to downgrade. the ports-mgmt/portdowngrade seems doesn't work anymore, I cannot downgrade ImageMagick to 6.8.9.


===============
So, the question is

1. How can I install Node.js 4 on FreeBSD 9.2 after portsnape fetch update.

or

2. How can I downgrade ImageMagick to 6.8.9 on latest FreeBSD ?

Thank you very much for any help, or suggestion


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 17, 2017)

You probably can't install much stuff on FreeBSD 9.2 anymore, nor should you. Especially not if you're using that to run public services. 9.2 has been EOL'd for quite a long time and the ports collection is only aimed at the currently supported releases, which are 10.3 and 11.1 at the time of writing. The solution here is to upgrade.

As to downgrading.. that's usually a bad idea as well. Still, you may find an older version in the binary repository (the quaterly one). Not sure though, but...

I also noticed this when searching said binary repository (the latest):


```
ImageMagick-6.9.9.15,1         Image processing tools (legacy version)
ImageMagick-nox11-6.9.9.15,1   Image processing tools (legacy version)
ImageMagick7-7.0.7.4           Image processing tools
ImageMagick7-nox11-7.0.7.4     Image processing tools
```
And sure enough: graphics/ImageMagick7 is also a thing. Maybe that could solve some of your problems?


----------



## benpptung (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi, ShelLuser, thank you for comment 

In my previous optoin #2, I've tried it already. I've installed the ImageMagick 6.9.9 and 7.0.7, and I'm sorry they are buggy to do what I want to do, so I have to find a way to get a reliable ImageMagick server.

please find the their issue here:
https://github.com/ImageMagick/ImageMagick/issues/862


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2017)

FreeBSD 9.2 has been End-of-Life since December 2014 and is not supported anymore. 

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------

